# Baltic Birch for book shelves?



## fiddlejake (Nov 14, 2008)

I have some 3/4 inch baltic birch plywood (many plies) that I'm thinking about using for the shelves of a book case. The shelves would be about 33 inches long. Is that a good use of this plywood? This baltic birch plywood seems like it's a lot heavier than other hardwood plywood (fewer plies). Thanks so much!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I would put a front and back edge of hardwood as I think it will bow over that span with books on it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

33" long x ?.... how wide / deep ? How will the shelves be supported ?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Books are heavy and 1/16" deflection is visible to the human eye. I would go w/ gfadvm's recommendation.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You should use the Sagulator to determine how much you need strengthen your shelves so they don't visibly sag. I have found it to be a very handy tool.


----------



## fiddlejake (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm putting a shear panel in the back and plan to screw the back of the shelves to it to minimize sag. But mostly I'm concerned about the weight of this plywood as the bookcase will be on top of a cabinet. Do I get much more strength from it compared to other hardwood plywood?

Thanks!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Fiddlejake,

The biggest difference between Baltic birch plywood and standard plywood is the number of plies. (and the price). Baltic birch plywood has a lot more which makes it a much more stable plywood for construction purposes. (Cabinetmakers will actually dovetail Baltic birch plywood for drawer boxes).

That will make an expensive bookcase, but if you already have the Baltic birch, then I guess you could say that is cheaper then going out and buying more plywood. Will it make a better bookcase? Let's just say that 90% of all bookcases built will "not" be built with Baltic birch.

As far as the shelves go, I would still put a solid wood edging on the front of the shelves to keep from sagging. 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" face strip will serve two purposes; 1. will keep shelves from sagging 2. gives the front edge of your shelves a nice finished look (no ply showing).

As far as worried about the extra weight since it will be sitting on a cabinet, I would be just as worried as to what you plan on putting on the shelves. If it's going to be full of books, then the little extra weight difference between one plywood to another shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would personally save the BB for a project where the surface will be in full view. A shelf can be made from less expensive plywood. Just attach hardwood trim to the front edge. I would use 1-1/4×3/4 for added sag prevention.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I recently purchased some hardwood surfaced plywood that had a layer of MDF as part of the core. IMO that will not have as much strength to avoid/minimize sagging or screw holding.


----------



## fiddlejake (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I think I will buy less expensive plywood, as I plan to build projects for many years to come. I really appreciate all your ideas!


----------

